# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Ποιός συναγερμός είναι αυτός;

## DimitrisTS2

Μετακομίζω σε σπίτι 15ετίας το οποίο έχει ένα άγνωστο συναγερμό. Ο ιδιοκτήτης δε μένει σ'αυτο το σπίτι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και δε θυμάται πως λειτουργεί....   :frown:  Μου είπε μόνο ότι σίγουρα θα χρειαστούν καινούργιες μπαταρίες. 

Παραθέτω κάποιες φωτο μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει πληροφορίες. 

IMG_20150606_215723.jpg

IMG_20150608_174025_HHT.jpg

IMG_20150608_173939_HHT.jpg

IMG_20150608_174927.jpg

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. Ελπίζω να βγάλω άκρη και να μπορέσω να τον λειτουργήσω..   :Unsure:

----------


## σεατ 2

εινε τουλαχιστον 20 ετιας και τον εφερνε  BOSS  ΑΝ ΘΕς βρισκω τηλ και σε στελνω
πρεπει να εινε και ασυρματος

----------


## σεατ 2

τον εχει θειος μου θα ρωτησω αν εχει οδηγιες

----------


## σεατ 2

ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ

BOSS SECURITYΜπελογιάννη 27 - Πλάτωνος
566 25 - ΘεσσαλονίκηΤηλ: +30-2310 631.378 | Fax: +30-2310 672.234Email: info@bosssecurity.gr

----------


## σεατ 2

αν θες ανοιξε την σειρηνα να σε πω τι μπαταρια περνει
δεν πρεπει ναχει την κλασσικη μολυβδου απο τι ξερω
ανοιξε και το κεντρο να δουμε και κει
ανοιξε και το ρανταρ να δω αν ειναι ασυρματο

----------


## DimitrisTS2

Δημήτρη χίλια ευχαριστώ! Καθαριζω το χωρο σαν τρελλος κ μολις εβγαλα και επιπλέον φωτο. 

IMG_20150609_170128.jpg

IMG_20150609_170554.jpg

IMG_20150609_170614.jpg

----------


## stam1982

σιγουρα δεν θα μπορει να σε παρει τηλεφωνο όταν χτυπάει(παλμικό).Τα ρανταρ πιθανοτατα να δίνουν ψευδοσυναγερμους λόγω οτι τα έχουν τα χρονακια τους.Επαφές λογικα καποιες θα είναι σπασμένες λόγω του οτι είναι εξωτερικές.

----------


## DimitrisTS2

Σταμάτη, τί εννοείς "εξωτερικές επαφές";

Δημήτρη, αν μπορέσεις να βρεις οδηγίες χρήσης για να μπορέσω να τον λειτουργήσω να δω αν δουλεύει σωστά θα ήταν τέλεια!

Τα ραντάρ που έχει είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο; Μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω ένα-δύο από αυτά;

Επίσης, μήπως είναι καλύτερο να δώσω κάποια χρήματα και να πάρω ένα κινέζικο (αλλά πιο σύγχρονο) κεντρικό πίνακα και να χρησιμοποιήσω τα υπάρχοντα ραντάρ και παγίδες που είναι και ενσύρματα με καλώδια μέσα από τους τοίχους;
Κάτι σαν και αυτό ίσως ->  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WIRELESS-G...item3f45f240fc

----------


## stam1982

εξωτερικές ως προς τον τροπο τοποθέτησης των επαφων.Το πιο πιθανο είναι να έχεις σπασμένους μαγνήτες.
Αν μπορείς οικονομικά απέφυγε τις φθηνές κινέζικες σαβούρες.Προτίμησε κατι αξιόπιστο και σχετικά οικονομικό όπως το σίγμα.

----------


## σεατ 2

θες 2 μπαταριες  2,2η 2,3 Αn =20 ευρο  περιπου . ρανταρ παρε αλλα πιο νεας τεχνολογιας πχ τα μπος με μπλε λαμπακι απο 16ευρο ξεκινανε να χεις το κεφαλι υσιχο
αν εχεις μαγνητακια μετρα ποσα ειναι και παρε καινουρια 2 ευρο το ενα κανει
κινεζικο να μην παρεις κρατα αυτο καλητερα
πες τι ποσο μπορεις να δωσεις ν α σε προτινουμε συστημα

----------


## DimitrisTS2

> θες 2 μπαταριες  2,2η 2,3 Αn =20 ευρο  περιπου . ρανταρ παρε αλλα πιο νεας τεχνολογιας πχ τα μπος με μπλε λαμπακι απο 16ευρο ξεκινανε να χεις το κεφαλι υσιχο
> αν εχεις μαγνητακια μετρα ποσα ειναι και παρε καινουρια 2 ευρο το ενα κανει
> κινεζικο να μην παρεις κρατα αυτο καλητερα
> πες τι ποσο μπορεις να δωσεις ν α σε προτινουμε συστημα



Να τον κρατήσω αυτόν αντί για κινέζικο, αλλά το θέμα είναι να μάθω πως λειτουργεί! Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο κατάστημα που μου είπες και έστειλα φωτογραφίες για να βρεθεί το manual. Ελπίζω να απαντήσουν.

Για να δώσω πολλά χρήματα δεν είμαι σίγουρα γιατί αφενός το σπίτι είναι με ενοίκιο, αφετέρου είμαστε για φυλακή αυτή τη περίοδο ))... 

Αν θέλεις όμως κάνε μια πρόταση με τα ελάχιστα δυνατά χρήματα να το έχω υπόψη!

Σ'ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## σεατ 2

μπες στην σελιδα του σταυριανου και παρε το σετ τις σιγμα στα 226 μια χαρα ειναι και πες τον ιδιοκτητη να τα βρειτε με τα νοικια
απλα ετσι τον αναφερα τον σταυριανο να μην παρεξηγουμε

----------


## σεατ 2

εχω και θεσσαλονικη να σε πω που το εχουν αυτο το συστημα it-alarm

----------


## σεατ 2

έβγαλες άκρη

----------


## DimitrisTS2

> έβγαλες άκρη



Έχω στα χέρια μου κάποιες οδηγίες (γιατί κάποιες σελίδες φαίνεται να λείπουν) και ενώ έκανα ρεσετ τον συναγερμό και δέχεται τον εργαστασιακό κωδικό 1234, δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να τον αλλάξω.

Σίγουρος για το αν δουλεύει σωστά θα είμαι όταν βάλω μπαταρίες γιατί οι υπάρχουσες είναι φυσικά νεκρές. Φαίνεται πάντως όλες οι ζώνες να δουλεύουν σωστά και ο συναγερμός να οπλίζει - αφοπλίζει κανονικά.

Καμία ιδέα πως αλλάζει ο κωδικός σ'αυτό το συναγερμό;  :Confused1:

----------


## katmadas

ο συναγερμος αυτος ειναι ελληνικης σχεδιασης και οχι εισαγωμενος.
εχουν βαλει σε πολα σπιτια στην θεσσαλονικη τον συγκεκριμενο...
τις οδηγιες στις εστειλαν?
αν οχι να το κανονισω γιατι τους ξερω προσοπικα.

----------


## DimitrisTS2

Φάνη σ'ευχαριστώ καταρχήν για την απάντηση.

Τις οδηγίες πήγα και τις πήρα φωτοτυπία από τη Boss Security αλλά απ' ότι βλέπω λείπουν μερικές σελίδες και πουθενά σ'αυτές που έχω δε γράφει για το πως αλλάζουμε κωδικό και τις διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά.

Αν μπορείς να τις βρεις πλήρης θα ήμουν υποχρεωμένος.

----------


## katmadas

αυριο θα παω ετσι και αλλιως απο εκει για ψωνια οποτε θα ρωτησω...

----------


## katmadas

Δεν εχουν κατι αλλο προς το παρων τουλαχιστον και θα ψαξουνε να το βρουν.
ατι που μου ειπε ειναι το εξης:

* + παλιος κωδικος + * + 1 + * νεος κωδικος *

δοκιμασε  και πες να δουμε τι θα γινει.

Παντως ενας πινακας καινουργιος με ενα πληκτρολογιο αν ολα τα αλλα ειναι ενταξει δεν θα βγει ακριβα...
εγω ας πουμε θα τον ξυλωνα αν τον εβλεπα...ειναι και κακασχημος δηλαδη...

----------


## DimitrisTS2

> Δεν εχουν κατι αλλο προς το παρων τουλαχιστον και θα ψαξουνε να το βρουν.
> ατι που μου ειπε ειναι το εξης:
> 
> * + παλιος κωδικος + * + 1 + * νεος κωδικος *
> 
> δοκιμασε  και πες να δουμε τι θα γινει.
> 
> Παντως ενας πινακας καινουργιος με ενα πληκτρολογιο αν ολα τα αλλα ειναι ενταξει δεν θα βγει ακριβα...
> εγω ας πουμε θα τον ξυλωνα αν τον εβλεπα...ειναι και κακασχημος δηλαδη...



Λειτούργησε! Μπόρεσα και άλλαξα τον κωδικό και ο συναγερμός με καινούργια μπαταρία δείχνει να δουλεύει κανονικά!
Αν και η σειρήνα δεν είναι απλά δυνατή. Εκκωφαντική θα την έλεγα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση ρύθμιση έντασης;

Φάνη, συμφωνώ ότι ένας καινούργιος πίνακας θα ήταν πολύ καλό και θα μου έδινε και δυνατότητα να έχω ειδοποίηση στο κινητό που δεν έχω τώρα, αλλά προς το παρόν το κόστος είναι απαγορευτικό με τα έξοδα που έχω.

----------


## σεατ 2

Δεν υπάρχει άλλα μπορεί να γίνει με κάποια πατεντα

----------


## DimitrisTS2

Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιο οικονομικό trigger που να πέρνει sim card?

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που στο internet βρίσκεις κάθε λογής φθηνές παγίδες πόρτας, ραντάρ κλπ που έχουν τη δυνατότητα ειδοποίησης σε κινητό αλλά τίποτα που να παίρνει π.χ. ένα σήμα 12v για σύνδεση με παλιό συναγερμό..

----------


## sinos13

Ένας καλός συναγερμός δεν έχει ηλικία έχω ενα C&K απο 92 (έβαζα συναγερμούς τοτε).
Έχει radar και επαφες όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά δεν έχει αλλαχτεί τίποτα παρα μονο μπαταρίες.
Δεν έχει δώσει ΠΟΤΕ ψεύτικο συναγερμό μονο μια φορά που είχε παει μια κατσαρίδα στο ενα radar και φυσικά στα test, (ευτυχώς δεν έχει δόση ουτε αληθινό), έχω σκοπό να κρατήσω τουλαχιστον άλλο τόσο αφού οι πλακέτες ακόμα και τις σηρηνας που είναι στο μπαλκόνι
είναι όπως τις έβαλα.

----------


## σεατ 2

Σπύρο αν θες βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία από τον συναγερμό ραντάρ σειρήνα να βλέπουμε εμεις οι νέοι και την παλιά τεχνολογια

----------


## sinos13

> Σπύρο αν θες βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία από τον συναγερμό ραντάρ σειρήνα να βλέπουμε εμεις οι νέοι και την παλιά τεχνολογια



Θέλει λίγο μάζεμα βέβαια

----------


## katmadas

καλα ενταξει κρατα τον αλλα 20 χρονια εσυ αφου δουλευει.
Απλα να ξερεις οτι και τα εξαρτηματα της πλακετας εχουν και αυτα ημερομηνια ληξης.
δεν ειναι αναγκη να σκουριασει για να βγαλει προβλημμα....
Ας πουμε οι πυκντες γυρω στα 20 χρονια.

----------

